# Female puppy "humping" bed



## Guest (Jul 24, 2008)

..................


----------



## Guest (Jul 24, 2008)

my 8 year old chi x tia humps daddys work boots with a vengeance,perfectly normal dont worry


----------



## Guest (Jul 24, 2008)

No your not stupid, I could tell you something that really was stupid that I rang the vet about once!!!! thats a long story and one that would have me laughed of the forum for sure!!

No, female dogs do this, but 13 weeks seems a bit young, I would have expected it to begin in the adolesent stage, but sure someone will come along and say theere's no age limit.
regards
DT


----------



## Guest (Jul 24, 2008)

DoubleTrouble said:


> No your not stupid, I could tell you something that really was stupid that I rang the vet about once!!!! thats a long story and one that would have me laughed of the forum for sure!!
> 
> No, female dogs do this, but 13 weeks seems a bit young, I would have expected it to begin in the adolesent stage, but sure someone will come along and say theere's no age limit.
> regards
> DT


what did you ring the vet about you cant say that and not tell!


----------



## Guest (Jul 24, 2008)

clare7577 said:


> what did you ring the vet about you cant say that and not tell!


Being a dim newbie I wasnt going to say so early on, but you seem a friendly lot and Ive got a broad back  so here goes!

Right from being a tot we had always kept dogs, my parents initially, then when I was first married my husband had a couple of working dogs, so its not as though I dont know how things work.

When I had my first dog after my doggy break I took on a 15th month that had already been castrated, as they do he still used to hump, not a lot but occasionally. One day he was outside in the garden stood rigid in an awkward position, his penis was out of its sheath and it sure looked like it would never go back. basically he was stood there thrusting midair with a daft vacant look on his face.

I proceeded to telephone my friend, one may I add who only has female standard poodles. She proceeded to tell me how dangerous this was, and what awful things could happen to him and that I should call the vet right away.

My vets at the time did not know me as well as they do now.

Telephone conversation to vets

Vets: Hello vets surgery how can I help.
Me: sorry to bother you Im a bit worried about my dog are there a vet available that I could speak to please.
Vets. No sorry they are both in surgery, would you like to tell me the problem.
Me: My dog has an erection
Vets Pardon,
Me: My dog has an erection and I dont know what to do
Vets. Why do you want to do anything?
Me: because its dangerous
Vets: And why do you think its dangerous,
Me: Because my friend told me.

I cannot remember the outcome of the conversation but remember every time I go in that vets I go red in the face when I think about it.


----------



## jackson (May 22, 2008)

It's perfectly normal behaviour, especially for young puppies of either sex. 

Our 5 month old girl still does it occasionally, although no longer ot her bed, after being asked not to. Instead she'll now occasionally hump our older bitch!   Older girl doesn't seemt omind at all, and the behavioru itself is harmless. They normallly grow out of it when their hormones even out, but it can occasionally become a learned behaviour. (less often a learned behaviour in girls than boys)

I prefer her not to do it though, so I usually just tell her no whenever I see it, which stops it. I assume once she gets older, the older girl will tell her off herself for doing it to her!


----------



## Guest (Jul 24, 2008)

Sure the older bitch will put he is her place sooner rather then later, maybe it's an alpha issue!
regards
Sue


----------



## jackson (May 22, 2008)

DoubleTrouble said:


> Sure the older bitch will put he is her place sooner rather then later, maybe it's an alpha issue!
> regards
> Sue


Please tell me that's a joke???

It has nothing to do with Alpha status.  Simply that puppy is just a puppy, so behaviours that wouldn't be acceptable in an adult dog are allowed by other dogs in a puppy. Same as biting her ears like mad!


----------



## gillieworm (Jul 4, 2008)

DoubleTrouble said:


> No, female dogs do this, but 13 weeks seems a bit young, I would have expected it to begin in the adolesent stage, but sure someone will come along and say theere's no age limit.


When we got our boy he was humping his toys at bed at 8 weeks old, when I took him for his injections I asked the vet if this was normal in such a young pup. I was told that yes it is normal for boy dogs and bitches to hump from young pups and was nothing to worry about but obviously not a preferred behaviour so to train them out of it by stopping it when you see them doing it.



DoubleTrouble said:


> Being a dim newbie I wasn't going to say so early on, but you seem a friendly lot and I've got a broad back - so here goes!
> 
> Right from being a tot we had always kept dogs, my parents initially, then when I was first married my husband had a couple of working dogs, so it's not as though I don't know how things work.
> 
> ...


I'm at work and shouldn't really be on here  but think I've been rumbled because I couldn't help laughing out loud at your post. Sooo sound like the sort of conversation I'd have with my vet


----------



## cassie01 (Jul 11, 2008)

humping is perfectly natural at any age and some dogs will grow out of it. its a self rewarding behaviour just as masturbation is in humans. They may not get an orgasm but they do have "happy" chemicals released to the brain. Otherwise they would never reproduce if they didnt get something out of it.


----------



## nickiniknik (May 18, 2008)

OMG !!!!! I laughed so much I nearly burst my stitches   awww bless thats the kind of thing I wud do ...... lmao


----------



## Guest (Jul 24, 2008)

LOL tho...sorry but i had to laff, i can just picture foxy now getting herself some lurrrving from her fav pillow lol.

They all do it, its natural...born nymphs they are lol.


----------



## cassie01 (Jul 11, 2008)

Kay2008 said:


> Again I may sound thick here. But I thought dogs and most animals mate with each other because breeding and to reproduce is a natural thing for them to do... I didn't actually think it was to do with sexual pleasure.
> 
> Like bitches, when they come into heat... they stick their bum in males faces to get them to mate, but you don't see them doing that at any other time. Well I haven't.


They do only do it when their hormones kick in and they dont really get pleasure out of it in the same way we do, but it releases more hormones that kind of have a satisfied, happy effect on them. they dont necessarilly enjoy the act but they get a contented feeling. Or at least thats what i understand from it. I could be wrong im just relaying what iv been told.


----------



## Guest (Jul 24, 2008)

DoubleTrouble said:


> Being a dim newbie I wasnt going to say so early on, but you seem a friendly lot and Ive got a broad back  so here goes!
> 
> Right from being a tot we had always kept dogs, my parents initially, then when I was first married my husband had a couple of working dogs, so its not as though I dont know how things work.
> 
> ...


OMG that's funny,
Glad I wasn't on the other end of the phone,I wouldn't have been able to speak through laughing


----------



## Guest (Jul 24, 2008)

Kay2008 said:


> Lol youuuuuuuuuuuuuu! Trust you to laugh at my midget doing such rude things!
> 
> It is funny, because she's so little she looks odd doing it! It made me laugh this morning because she was doing her silly little growl at her teddies then just started humping!
> 
> I call her growl "silly" not in a nasty way, it's just so little it sounds like someone gargling... it makes me laugh. She thinks she's so hard and some sort of massive dog in her tiny 2.5lb body bless her


pmfsl...i keep looking at her pic on ur sig and laffing...haha...awww 2.5lb tho...bless her dear lil cottons lol.


----------



## Guest (Jul 26, 2008)

gillieworm said:


> When we got our boy he was humping his toys at bed at 8 weeks old, when I took him for his injections I asked the vet if this was normal in such a young pup. I was told that yes it is normal for boy dogs and bitches to hump from young pups and was nothing to worry about but obviously not a preferred behaviour so to train them out of it by stopping it when you see them doing it.
> 
> I'm at work and shouldn't really be on here  but think I've been rumbled because I couldn't help laughing out loud at your post. Sooo sound like the sort of conversation I'd have with my vet


Gill
Sort of glad that you could have a laff at my expense like Thrilled to learn you have bin rumbled though
Me - I as broard shoulders!!! 
Have a good weekend
xxx
love
sue
xxx


----------



## Guest (Jul 29, 2008)

Pups hump each other in the pack to get rid of energy and assert 'who is who' 

My lab did this as a pup
the answer is 
get rid of the energy!!

They are bored! They will only do it if they have nothing else to do, so keep their mind busy with something else.


----------

